# dx: implantation failure>>INFERTILITY



## SS62 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi List

I was wondering if anyone could help me find an ICD9 for "recurrent implantation failure"  in regards to a failed IVF cycle.  I cannot for the life of me find anything that would be applicable...any GYN/INFERTILITY people out there?  Thanks...


----------



## ashwathi (Mar 19, 2017)

*Ash*

you can code 628.3(infertility due to nonimplantation). In ICD 10 you can use N97.2


----------

